# Gehäuselüfter / Silent wings 3? / 120vs140mm



## xcvxc (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich suche neue gehäuselüfter für mein NZXT h500, die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind schrecklich laut. 
Bei 1000rpm beim browsen höre ich diese, trotz kopfhörer, hab den pc auf dem tisch. 

1. Ich könnte oben einen 140mm statt 120mm lüfter verbauen, würde das einen großen unterschied bei der kühlung machen? Hinten hätte ich weiterhin einen 120mm lüfter.

2. Ich habe jetzt 2 Lüfter im Auge:
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 Highspeed PWM 120mm 
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 120x120x25
Für mich ist Lautstärke wichtig, aber auch ausreichende Kühlung, der highspeed ist ja fast doppelt so laut aber dreht auch höher. Wären beide bei 1000rpm und 1400rpm gleichlaut? 
Welche Bequiet lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen oder habt ihr bessere empfehlungen? Will für 2 lüfter maximal 50€ ausgeben

Mein PC
r5 3600 / kühler scythe mugen 5
msi b450 tomahawk 
sapphire pulse rx580


----------



## chill_eule (16. Mai 2020)

Als ersten Schritt einfach mal die Lüfterkurve anpassen?

Beim browsen muss kein Case Lüfter 1000rpm machen, eher so 500-600


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> Für mich ist Lautstärke wichtig, aber auch ausreichende Kühlung,
> Welche Bequiet lüfter würdet ihr mir empfehlen oder habt ihr bessere empfehlungen? Will für 2 lüfter maximal 50€ ausgeben



BeQuiet Lüfter empfehle ich gar nicht mehr. Die sind nur vermeintlich sehr leise, weil sie geringe Luftströme erzeugen und eine im Gegensatz zu anderen Lüftern niedrigere Drehzahl bezogen auf das PWM Signal haben. Wenn man sie einfach einbaut und nix macht, sind sie leise, aber dafür wird das Gehäuse wärmer. Einzig bei Asus Boards mit mangelhafter Lüfterkurveneinstellmöglichkeit kann man sie weiter empfehlen. BeQuiet Lüfter immer als 3-PIN, weil sie z.T. fürchterliches PWM-Klackern entwickeln. Die alten Shadow Wings waren ganz tauglich, aber die gibt es nicht mehr.

Mein Favorit nach zig ausprobierten Lüftern sind diese:
Fractal Design Venturi HF-14, 140mm schwarz ab &euro;'*'18,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Venturi HF-12, 120mm schwarz ab &euro;'*'21,98 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die erzeugen allerdings soviel Wind, dass man die Lüfterkurve auf jedem Fall anpassen muss. Der riesen Vorteil ist die minimale Anlaufddrehzahl. Allerdings muss das Board dafür unter DC-Steuerung von 0-100% regelbar sein, das sind nicht alle. Das sollte man vorher einmal testen. Die alten MSI Lüftersteuerungen konnten nur 50-100% und dann muss man mit Spannungsreduzierkabeln tricksen. 

Wenn Du Geld versenken willst, kannst Du auch an diesen Lüfter denken. Habe ich auch, nimmt sich nicht viel zum Fractal, hat aber eine 4-PIN Ansteuerung. Das hat hier und da, insbesondere beim Anlaufverhalten Vorteil, aber der Preis ist unverschämt. Dafür taugen sie auch als CPU-Kühlerlüfter
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS ab &euro;'*'24,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS ab &euro;'*'18,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Als dritte Alternative diesen, das ist mein Geheimtipp
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM ab &euro;'*'15,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p12-redux-1300-pwm-a1813091.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Das A und O ist aber das individuelle Einstellen der Lüfterkurve. Es gibt für Lüfter keine sinnvollen Standardwerte, das hängt immer vom Gehäuse, der Hardware und den anderen Lüftern ab. Luft rauscht, sobald man von laminaren Strömungen zu turbulenten kommt. Wann das passiert, ist nicht nur drehzahlabhängig. Alle Lüfter sind, abgesehen von teilweise leicht hörbarem Lagerschleifen bei tiefen Drehzahlen "unhörbar".  Der Unterschied von guten zu billigen Lüftern sind dann ca. 200U/min plus minus, ab denen man sie hört. Dazu kommt dann noch, je nach Lüfter ein anderer Luftstrom. Ich bekomme mit diesen Lüftern jedes Gehäuse leise und kühl, aber dann muss man etwas Zeit in die Einstellung investieren. Aber das ist die untere Grenze empfehlenswerter Lüfter:

Gibt es mit und ohne PST, das ist ein integrierter Y-Adapter. In der Regel praktisch, im Einzelfann stört das zusätzliche Kabelende. Dann nimmt man die Variante ohne PST, die ist auch billiger.
https://gezhals.de/arctic-f12-pwm-pst-afaco-120p0-gba01-a1267124.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/arctic-f14-pwm-pst-acfan00079a-afaco-140p0-gba01-a1464904.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Viel Spaß beim Optimieren. Wenn man es wirklich leise will, und ich habe selbst meine 400W GTX 980TI mit Lüfterumbauten flüsterleise bekommen, wird man nicht drum herum kommen, viel Zeit zu investieren. Der Ansatz ist immer, bei jedem Lüfter zwei Einstellungen zu finden:
- Anlaufdrehzahl plus 100U/min zur Sicherheit, die kommt auf 30°C
- höchste nicht hörbare Drehzahl, die kommt auf 60-70°C CPU Temperatur (Ich regele immer alle Lüfter nach CPU-Temperatur)
- und dann lässt man die Lüfter oberhalb von 60-70°C je nach Bedarf und Geräuschunempfindlichkeit höher drehen.


----------



## Rolk (16. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn man es angesichts des Preises nicht erwarten würde, die Arctic P12 und P14 sind mindestens ebenbürtig zum Silent Wing 3. Die guten eLoops gibt es auch als günstigere Variante von Phobya, wenn auch nur als 12cm Variante.


----------



## xcvxc (16. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> BeQuiet Lüfter empfehle ich gar nicht mehr. Die sind nur vermeintlich sehr leise, weil sie geringe Luftströme erzeugen und eine im Gegensatz zu anderen Lüftern niedrigere Drehzahl bezogen auf das PWM Signal haben. Wenn man sie einfach einbaut und nix macht, sind sie leise, aber dafür wird das Gehäuse wärmer. Einzig bei Asus Boards mit mangelhafter Lüfterkurveneinstellmöglichkeit kann man sie weiter empfehlen. BeQuiet Lüfter immer als 3-PIN, weil sie z.T. fürchterliches PWM-Klackern entwickeln. Die alten Shadow Wings waren ganz tauglich, aber die gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> Mein Favorit nach zig ausprobierten Lüftern sind diese:
> Fractal Design Venturi HF-14, 140mm schwarz ab €'*'18,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Wären die fractal lüfter deutlich leiser als meine momentanen? 

Hab mal nachgeschaut und smart fan control ist bei den gehäuselüftern aus und ich hab die spannung von 720 auf 564 gesenkt, jetzt laufen die mit ca 800rpm ich höre sie noch, aber sind ein wenig leiser. 
Stellt man die dinger so ein oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## xcvxc (16. Mai 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Auch wenn man es angesichts des Preises nicht erwarten würde, die Arctic P12 und P14 sind mindestens ebenbürtig zum Silent Wing 3. Die guten eLoops gibt es auch als günstigere Variante von Phobya, wenn auch nur als 12cm Variante.



hab mal geschaut, die dinger sind tatsächlich günstig. Taugen die was und wie ist die lautstärke?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> Wären die fractal lüfter deutlich leiser als meine momentanen?


Ich kenne Deine Lüfter nicht, aber erwarte keine Wunder. Es gibt heute quasi keine wirklich lauten Lüfter mehr.



xcvxc schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgeschaut und smart fan control ist bei den gehäuselüftern aus und ich hab die spannung von 720 auf 564 gesenkt, jetzt laufen die mit ca 800rpm ich höre sie noch, aber sind ein wenig leiser.
> Stellt man die dinger so ein oder mach ich was falsch?


Ob Du etwas falsch machst, weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht genau weiß, was Du machst. 

Deine Lüfter werden vermutlich 3-PIN Lüfter sein, wie die meisten Standardgehäuselüfter. Die sind spannungsregeltet. 4-PIN Lüfter benötigen konstant 12V und bekommen ein Steuersignal, in der Regel in %, mit denen die Lüfter getaktet an- und ausgeschaltet werden.

Ich rate Dir, in Dein Handbuch zu schauen. Lüfter stelle ich immer direkt im Bios ein. Gerade MSI hat immer sehr komfortable Lüftereinstellungen.

Suche im Bios den "Hardwaremonitor", danach wird es selbsterklärend. Es gibt dann Zuordnungen von Temperatur zu PWM oder Spannungsprozenten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/M7C02v1.2-EURO.pdf


Im Englischen Handbuch wird es dann etwas detaillierter:
https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/E7C02v1.4-GSE-LITE.pdf


Sie wollen, dass Du das Commandcenter installierst. Das kann man machen, dann kann man die Lüfter komfortabel unter Windows einstellen, ich würde aber hinterher die Werte diekt im Bios eintragen und die Software wieder deinstallieren. 

Hier kannst Du dann mit der Maus die Lüftersteuerung völlig frei zuordnen. Einfach die roten Punkte rechts unten im Diagramm hin und her schieben. Ich mag flache kurven, die nicht so hektisch auf kleine Temperaturänderugen reagieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






xcvxc schrieb:


> hab mal geschaut, die dinger sind tatsächlich günstig. Taugen die was und wie ist die lautstärke?


Ich  kenne nur die "F" Reihe. Die "P" Reihe ist meiner Einschätzung nach  mehr für höheren Widerstand an CPU-Kühlern und Radiatoren. Die älteren  "F" Lüfter sind schon relativ gut. Sie nehmen sich in weiten Bereichen nichts mit viermal so teuren Noiseblockern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: 120-mm-Luefter im Test: Analyse zum Einfluss des Luefters auf den CPU-Kuehler (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
...


----------



## xcvxc (16. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich kenne Deine Lüfter nicht, aber erwarte keine Wunder. Es gibt heute quasi keine wirklich lauten Lüfter mehr.
> 
> 
> Ob Du etwas falsch machst, weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht genau weiß, was Du machst.
> ...



bei mir sieht das bios so aus https://i.redd.it/knwj39tou7641.jpg

nachdem bios update für die neuen ryzen cpu's wurde das alte UI entfernt.
Hab gerade eine runde warzone gespielt und die gehäuselüfter blieben bei den rpm und sind anscheinend nicht gestiegen, ich dachte die würden sich in abhängigkeit zur cpu temp ändern


----------



## LightLoop (16. Mai 2020)

Bei Advanced ist die Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> bei mir sieht das bios so aus https://i.redd.it/knwj39tou7641.jpg
> 
> nachdem bios update für die neuen ryzen cpu's wurde das alte UI entfernt.


Das kann sein, der Bios-Chip ist bei AMD leider sehr klein und mit nur begrenzter Kapazität. Da wurden Cent gespart und das rächt sich bei umfangreichen Bios, wie sie MSI ansonsten hat. Dann musst Du wohl oder übel das Commandcenter intallieren. So schlimm ist das auch nicht, das zieht kaum Rechenleistung.

Ansonsten schau noch mal unter Advanced.
(Nachtrag: Mist, zu langsam  )


----------



## xcvxc (16. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das kann sein, der Bios-Chip ist bei AMD leider sehr klein und mit nur begrenzter Kapazität. Da wurden Cent gespart und das rächt sich bei umfangreichen Bios, wie sie MSI ansonsten hat. Dann musst Du wohl oder übel das Commandcenter intallieren. So schlimm ist das auch nicht, das zieht kaum Rechenleistung.
> 
> Ansonsten schau noch mal unter Advanced.
> (Nachtrag: Mist, zu langsam  )



das sieht bei mir so aus https://i.imgur.com/MAySaUK.jpg

wenn ich smart fan control "enable" dann siehts so aus https://i.imgur.com/thuhhNj.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> das sieht bei mir so aus



Das ist ja schon mal ganz nett, genauso ist es bei einem meiner Asrock Mainboards. Da gibt es alles, was man braucht. Aber die Einstellung im Bios, bis man gefunden hat, was man will, ist zermürbend. Darum würde ich den Weg über das Commandcenter gehen und in Ruhe im Laufenden Windows. mit Spielelast unf ohne ausprobieren. Und dann kann man Werte übertragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst würde ich die _"step up time"_ und _"step down time"_ auf mindestens eine Sekunde, besser 2-3s hoch stellen. Das nimmt der Steuerung die Hektik, wenn mal wieder ein Kern kurz massiv belastet wird. Und dann kann man sehr gut Temperaturen und Spannung zuordnen. 1200 werden 12V sein. 

*Erster Schritt*, 
die Spannung suchen, bei denen die Lüfter sicher laufen und dann mindestens 500-1000 mV mehr geben, damit sie auch bei Kälte sicher anlaufen.

*Zweiter Schritt: *
Die Spannung suchen, bei der Dir die Lüfter gerade noch erträglich laut vorkommen.

*Lüfterkurve:*
- Die erste Spannung setzt Du dann auf 40°C
- Die zweite Spanung auf den zweiten Wert, da erhöht man von 55°C auf 60-70°C, je nach CPU-Verhalten.
- Auf 70-80°C nimmt man dann eine Spannung, die noch erträglich ist, aber schon gut hörbar
- Auf 80-90°C dann die volle Drehzahl, damit man eine sichere akustische Rückmeldung bekommt, dass der Rechner gerade schwitzt. Der vierten Wert kann man also so lassen

Und dann natürlich immer auf die Temperatur der Komponenten CPU und Grafikkarte achten. Was bringen leise Gehäuselüfter, wenn es im Gehäuse warm wird und die Grafikkarte laut wird. Die Grafikkarte ist in der Regel eh das lauteste. Da heißt es dann, immer einen guten Kompromiss zu finden. 

*Frage:* 
Welchen CPU-Kühler nutzt Du? Sollte es der Boxed Kühler sein, haben wir doch schon die Ursache der Lautstärke

*Temperaturen:*
Mit dieser Software kannst Du alles auslesen, was Du brauchst. Das ist zum Einstellen ziemlich hilfreich. Danach würde ich es wieder deinstallieren. Das ist der Originalhersteller, das nutzten wir fast alle. Lade das nur nie über Drittanbieter wie Chip.de, dann wird immer verseuchter Mist mitgeladen.
HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID


----------



## LightLoop (16. Mai 2020)

Bei mir sieht das aktuell so aus :

Tower: Inwin 805
Cpu Kühler:   Phobya Strike 280 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany    @Lüfter 2*140  Corsair LL (saugend am Radiator)
Pump = Pumpe von Aio / (endwerder stimmen die Herstellerangaben der Pumpe nicht oder das Mainbord ließt die Pumpe falsch aus (~doppelt so schnell wie angegeben) 
Fan 1 = 120 Corsair LL exhaust hinten
Fan 2 = 2* 120 corsair LL intake boden


----------



## xcvxc (16. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon mal ganz nett, genauso ist es bei einem meiner Asrock Mainboards. Da gibt es alles, was man braucht. Aber die Einstellung im Bios, bis man gefunden hat, was man will, ist zermürbend. Darum würde ich den Weg über das Commandcenter gehen und in Ruhe im Laufenden Windows. mit Spielelast unf ohne ausprobieren. Und dann kann man Werte übertragen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



step down und step up time lassen sich maximal auf 0.7s stellen

laut hwinfo sind die lüfter bei ca 650-700 rpm, aber ich kann auch hören wie sie hoch und wieder runter drehen. 
Ich hab die temps gelassen 
für temp 1 hab ich 400 mv
temp 2 700 mv
temp 3 1000 mv
temp 4 1200 mv

hab als CPU kühler einen scythe mugen 5 
laut ryzenmaster hab ich eine temp von ca 35C, aber hwinfo zeigt eine höhere temp und auch temperaturspikes Imgur: The magic of the Internet

auf was für temperaturen sollte ich achten bzw. welche temps sollte ich beim zocken und browsen haben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> hab als CPU kühler einen scythe mugen 5






xcvxc schrieb:


> auf was für temperaturen sollte ich achten bzw. welche temps sollte ich beim zocken und browsen haben?


Naja, weniger ist immer besser, aber großartig Defekte gibt es nicht durch Temperatur, da ist die anglegte Spannung und der Effekt der Elektronmigration schlimmer, viel schlimmer. Alles unter 70°C ist völlig unkritisch, bis 80°C egal, darüber kann man dann mal die Nase rümpfen. Bei GPUs dank einfacherer Architektur ist das weniger kritisch, die werden auch mal 90°C warm. Aber dann drosseln sie. 75°C ist auch hier ein sinnvoller Zielwert.


----------



## Parano80 (16. Mai 2020)

Bezüglich den Silent Wings 3,
Ich habe ein Fractal Design C, ich habe die Lüfter raus und habe mir 5 Lüfter von Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 geholt.
2x 140mm SW 3 vorne rein
2x 140mm SW 3 oben raus
1x 120mm SW3 hinten raus. 
Alle 3 Pin. 
Absolut überbewertet diese Lüfter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Mai 2020)

Parano80 schrieb:


> Absolut überbewertet diese Lüfter.


Der Kabelbinder hatte hier vor Jahren einen umfassenden Test gemacht und die SW3 im Nachtest fielen mit metallischen Geräuschen des Motors auf. Gar nicht schön:
YouTube



Parano80 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Fractal Design C


Die Originalen Fractal Lüfter, in meinen R5 die GP 14, sind schon ziemlich gute Lüfter. Die Lager sind nicht absolut geräuschlos, da hört man ein Minzplätzchen, aber nur mit angelegtem Ohr. Für den allgemeinen Gebrauch sind die absolut tauglich. Den HF 14 habe ich nur hinten eingebaut, weil ich 500W Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse bringen muss und nur hinten Lüfter einbauen kann.
Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 schwarz ab &euro;'*'13,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2020)

Hab in meinem Meshify C 3x Arctic P12 PWM PST. Bin mega zufrieden mit den Lüftern, mit Abstand die beste P/L. Die von Rotkaeppchen empfohlenen F12 / F14 sind auch gut, aber nur bei sehr geringen Druckverlusten besser als die P12 (z.B. hinten ausblasend). Sobald ein Gitter / Staubfilter auf der Saugseite auftritt (z.B. vorne) sind die P12/P14 die deutlich bessere Wahl.
Meinen NoiseBlocker e-Loop habe ich rein interessehalber günstig zum Vergleichen gekauft (gebraucht). Bezüglich Lautstärke vs Volumenstrom ist der einen Hauch besser als die P12, aber den Aufpreis für den Normaluser nichtmal ansatzweise wert. Der Hauptgrund für den teuren Preis des e-Loops ist das mega aufwändige Design (Schlaufenrotor, ansteckbares Sleevekabel, hochwertiges Gehäuse), die verwendeten Materialien, die Verarbeitung und das Lager. Die P12 sehen dank schwarzer Optik aber trotzdem ansprechend aus.


----------



## Rolk (17. Mai 2020)

Wie erwähnt, eLoops gibt es auch etwas günstiger, dafür aber ohne das umfangreiche Zubehör bei Noiseblocker und nur mit 12cm.

Produktvergleich Phobya NB-eLoop 1600rpm, 120mm, Phobya NB-eLoop 1000rpm, 120mm (78406) heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## xcvxc (17. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Naja, weniger ist immer besser, aber großartig Defekte gibt es nicht durch Temperatur, da ist die anglegte Spannung und der Effekt der Elektronmigration schlimmer, viel schlimmer. Alles unter 70°C ist völlig unkritisch, bis 80°C egal, darüber kann man dann mal die Nase rümpfen. Bei GPUs dank einfacherer Architektur ist das weniger kritisch, die werden auch mal 90°C warm. Aber dann drosseln sie. 75°C ist auch hier ein sinnvoller Zielwert.




wenn du auf den link gehst und dann auf specifications H500 | NZXT
könntest du mal die lüfter mit den fractals vergleichen? 
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die fractals leiser und fördern gleichzeitig mehr luft.
Bei mir ist halt wichtig das viel luft aus dem gehäuse geblasen wird


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> wenn du auf den link gehst und dann auf specifications H500 | NZXT


Ich habe mir das Gehäuse schnell mal angeschaut und es gefällt mir nebenbei bemerkt ziemlich gut. Schlicht und sachlich und oben nur Platz für einen Lüfter hat viele Vorteile. Das ist besser, als offene Gehäuse, meine Meinung:
NZXT H500 im Test &#8211; Hartware

Die Lüfter findest Du hier im Test, leider ohne Bild, das hat der Kabelbinder vergessen. Rein von den Daten sieht es sehr gut aus. Sehr geringe Mindestdrehzahl und guter Volumenstrom. 
140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht man in die Geräuschdateien , hört man ein im Vergleich gutes Ergebnis. Bedingt durch den hohen Luftdurchsatz wirkt er nur laut, normiert man es auf den Förderstrom, ist das Ergebnis gut, da lohnen keine anderen Lüfter. Bei 60m³/h ist das Ding leise und Du kannst die Drehzahl merklich weiter absenken, bis unter 40m³/h. Da rauscht dann nix mehr.
NZXT FZ-140 @ 140m3h / 100m3h / 60m3h / 12V / 7V / 5V by Ellef | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Ein Fractal HF 14 ist bei demselben Luftstrom aber hörbar leiser, dafür hat der Fractal HF eine etwas höhere Mindestdrehzahl, das würde ich für oben im Gehäuse nicht empfehlen.
Fractal Venturi HF-14 @ 140m3h / 100m3h / 60m3h / 12V / 7V / 5V by Ellef | Free Listening on SoundCloud

Im Endeffekt geht es um 50-100U/min Unterschied zwischen Deinen Lüfter und den besten auf dem Markt. Dafür kauft man keine neuen. Das heißt, Du solltest mit den Lüftern ein ruhiges System hinbekommen, reduzier dazu die Drehzahl weiter und die Lüfter haben dann nach oben heraus, je nach Deiner eingestellten Lüfterkurve, genug Luftdurchsatz, um es immer sicher zu kühlen. Dann allerdings lauter. Unter Vollast wird es aber die Grafikkarte sein, die Du heraus hörst.

Hol Dir für den 140mm Einbaupaltz oben einen neuen 140mm Lüfter, der sollte dann ruhig sein, weil dessen akustische Abstrahlung sehr gut zu hören ist und stell dann alle vier Lüfter in der Drehzahl weit runter. Dann bleibt es kühl und wird leise.

Die Grafikkarte ist unter Last eindeutig merklich lauter.

*Empfehlung:*
Hol Dir diesen Lüfter für oben. Der Vorteil ist seine minimale Anlaufdrehzahl, damit bekommst Du ihn sehr ruhig. Dieser Lüfter bekommt den Spagat zwischen Minimaldrehzahl und hoher Förderleistung sehr gut hin. Wenn das Ding im Idle mit 250 U/min vor sich hin säuselt, bemerkst Du den gar nicht.
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p14s-redux-1200-pwm-a1115331.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Testwerte: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...efter-roundup-2016-a-noctua-p14sredux1200.png

*Lüfterkurve:*
Und Deine vorhandenen Lüfter solltest du merklich in der Drehzahl reduzieren. Die sollten auch mit 3,5V sicher anlaufen, Du kannst im Bios also bis "350" auf der Skala bis "1200" herunter  gehen.


----------



## xcvxc (17. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Gehäuse schnell mal angeschaut und es gefällt mir nebenbei bemerkt ziemlich gut. Schlicht und sachlich und oben nur Platz für einen Lüfter hat viele Vorteile. Das ist besser, als offene Gehäuse, meine Meinung:
> NZXT H500 im Test &#8211; Hartware
> 
> Die Lüfter findest Du hier im Test, leider ohne Bild, das hat der Kabelbinder vergessen. Rein von den Daten sieht es sehr gut aus. Sehr geringe Mindestdrehzahl und guter Volumenstrom.
> ...



aber die genannten nzxt lüfter sind nicht die gleichen die ich habe "Aer F120 (Case Version)" oder? 
 und es ist kein problem wenn ich oben 140mm und hinten 120mm habe?


----------



## Redrudi (17. Mai 2020)

Ist ja alles wirklich interessant.Das aber immer Vollzitate gemacht werden mit den ganzen Bildern nervt ganz schön und liest sich nicht schön.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> aber die genannten nzxt lüfter sind nicht die gleichen die ich habe "Aer F120 (Case Version)" oder?


Ich weiß, aber ich kann Dir nur die Daten geben, die ich habe. Vom "Gefühl" her, sollten die Lüfter ordentlich funktionieren.  Senke bitte die Drehzahl weiter. So weit, dass es Dich nicht mehr stört und schau dann auch die Drehzahl. Und dabei immer die Temperatur der Komponeten unter Höchstleistung beim Spielen im Auge behalten. 

Eine schlechte Gehäusebelüftung und entsprechende Erwärmung der Luft im Gehäuse bemerkt man recht schnell, weil die Luft keine Wärmekapazität hat. Allergings wirkt die gesamte Masse des Rechners und dessen hohe Wärmekapazität wie ein Dämpfungsglied in Regelungstechnischen Sinne. Es kann darum lange dauern, bis sich ein Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat, durchaus 30min bis zu einer Stunde. Ein kurze Benchmark reicht nicht, um eine Erwärmung des Gehäuses zu detektieren. Man bemerkt das sehr schön, wenn man z.B. Furmark als Testsystem für Grafikkarten nimmt. Die Temperatur ist nach ca. 5min auf einem scheinbaren Höhepunkt, weil das ungefähr die Zeit ist, bis der Kühlkörper um 5-10°C erwärmt wurde. Danach sieht man dann eine langsame stetige weitere Steigerung, weil sich das gesamte Gegäuse erwärmt. Und je nach Lüfteranzahl und Drehzahl kann das bis zu 20°C werden. Ich versuche immer, die aus dem Rechner  austretende Luft gegenüber den Eintritt um 5-10°C zu erwärmen. Das ist viel, aber damit bekommt man es sehr leise.



xcvxc schrieb:


> und es ist kein problem wenn ich oben 140mm und hinten 120mm habe?


Nein, das ist völlig egal. Wichtig ist nur die Einbaurichtung.
- vorne einblasend
- hinten ausblasend
- oben ausblasend

_- Offtopic -_


Redrudi schrieb:


> Das aber immer Vollzitate gemacht werden mit den  ganzen Bildern nervt ganz schön und liest sich nicht schön.


Danke, ich wollte es auch schon anmerken, bin aber inzwischen was Kritik gegen andere User angeht, sehr zurückhaltend geworden. Ja, man kann stellenweise zitieren, das hat viele Vorteile


----------



## xcvxc (17. Mai 2020)

also erst mal danke für alle antworten.

die lüfter laufen anscheinend bis maximal 1400rpm und dann auch bei 28.5 db, was doch recht laut ist? Gerade beim spielen gingen die hoch auf über 1200 rpm und durchschnitts cpu temp laut hwinfo war ca 63C.

Ich hol mir dann wohl jetzt den noctua den du mir empfohlen hast und wenns immer noch stört einen fractal 120mm für hinten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Mai 2020)

xcvxc schrieb:


> a und durchschnitts cpu temp laut hwinfo war ca 63C..


Das ist doch total kühl. Dann lass die "verdammten Lüfter" langsamer drehen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Mai 2020)

Die Fractal Design Lüfter würde ich nicht kaufen. Habe die X2 GP-12 (vermutlich etwas schlechter als die hier empfohlenen) im Meshify C und dem Define C gehört. Durch die hohe Minimaldrehzahl von 1200 UPM sind die nicht leise zu bekommen. Die Geräuschsenkung durch den Einsatz der P12 PWM war bei beiden Gehäusen sehr groß. Klar, unter Last braucht man etwas höhere Drehzahlen. Trotzdem gehen meine Lüfter im Gehäuse nie auch nur ansatzweise über 1000 UPM beim Gamen. Ich persönlich würde jedenfalls für die normale Nutzung keine Hochdrehzahllüfter kaufen, da diese im Office und Multimediabetrieb nur unnötig Lärm machen. Mich stört es sogar ein wenig, dass mein E-Loop den schnellen Motor mit mindestens 800 UPM besitzt.

BtW: Habe heute das erste mal den Boxed-Lüfter des 3600 gehört. Eine deutliche Verschlechterung gegenüber des Boxed-Kühlers der noch bei meinem 1600er beilag. Minimale Drehzahl bei dem Kühlersample waren 1600 UPM und die ist eher unrealistisch. Mit den zwei Standardlüftern des Define C (@ 1200 UPM) war die Bios-CPU Temperatur bereits bei etwa 57 °C. Beim Austausch der Define C Lüfter durch Arctic P12 PWM wurde die Geräuschkulisse gesenkt, und der CPU-Kühler hat die Lautstärke im UEFI stark dominiert. Deshalb kann ich alle 3600er Nutzer mit Problemen bei Temperaturen und Lautstärke nachvollziehen. Der Kühler ist es nicht wert auf einer 170 € CPU eingesetzt zu werden. Die etwa 20 € für einen Argus oder einen Freezer sollte möglichst jeder ausgeben. Ich würde bei niedrigem Budget sogar eher einen Customkühler mit Ryzen 3 empfehlen, als den 3600 mit dem Boxed-Kühler. Schon alleine um ein Runtertakten bei Last zu verhindern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Durch die hohe Minimaldrehzahl von 1200 UPM sind die nicht leise zu bekommen.


Klingt wie ungeregelte 12V ....


----------



## xcvxc (30. Mai 2020)

hallo, ich bins wieder.

Ich habe heute meinen pc gereinigt und den 140mm noctua und arctic p12 120mm installiert und ein wenig die lüfterkurve eingestellt. Ich höre einen deutlichen unterschied heraus, die neuen Lüfter sind im idle im grunde unhörbar. 
Es hat sich definitiv gelohnt neue lüfter zu kaufen.
Bei PWM lüftern stelle ich die prozentuale drehzahl ein und nicht irgendeine voltmenge, korrekt?


----------



## v3nom (31. Mai 2020)

Bei PWM stellst du ein gepulstes Signal in % ein. Spannung wird immer 12V anliegen bei PWM.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Mai 2020)

was mich an den Mainboard Lüftersteuerungen stört ist das man keine wirklich gute Möglichkeit hat die zu steuern, damit meine ich nicht die Kurven sondern das man nur nach CPU Temp oder Mainboard Temp steuern kann.
Das ist für Gaming ziemlich witzlos da bei mir z.B. die Mainboard Temp sich kaum ändert und die CPU Temp ziemlich schwankt und in einigen Games auch kaum gefordert wird die Grafikkarte aber umso mehr.
Gerade die warme Luft einer starken Grafikkarte braucht ja viel Frischluft und das die warme Luft rausgeht.
So die ideale lösung hab ich noch nicht gefunden, besonders da ich meine Lüfter im Idle/leichter CPU Last so einstelle das diese stehen.
Es fehlt halt schlicht das man nen Sensor platzieren kann oder nach GPU Temp steuern kann bei den Boards...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2020)

NuVirus schrieb:


> was mich an den Mainboard Lüftersteuerungen  stört ist das man keine wirklich gute Möglichkeit hat die zu steuern,...
> Das ist für Gaming ziemlich witzlos ..


Sehe ich genauso, zu ändern ist es aber nur mit einer Lüftersteuerung und Temperaturregelung. Das hat aber auch Nachteile, weil es absolut ist. Bei kalter Luft drehen mir die Lüfter dann zu langsam. Ich komme mit der CPU-Temperatur ganz gut klar, da die CPU-Temperatur auch eine Funktion der Abwärme der Grafikkarte ist. Die Einstellung wird dann aber sehr trickreich.



xcvxc schrieb:


> Bei PWM lüftern stelle ich die prozentuale drehzahl ein und nicht irgendeine voltmenge, korrekt?


Im Prinzip ja, aber der Funktionszusammenhang ist nicht zwingend linear. Hier z.B. das Kennfeld für einen Scythe-Lüfter, den ich im Rahmen eines Kühlertestes durchgemessen habe. Links das PWM-Signal in 10er Schritten, rechts die sich ergebende Drehzahl. Es gibt auch Lüfter, die bei 0-20% PWM Signal stehen bleiben, damit man im Idle ganz ohne Lüftergeräusche ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: [Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse


----------

